# TODAY on RO - MONDAY - (Bunny Style)



## ThunderingThumpinGiants (Sep 7, 2009)

*WELCOME TO RO TODAY - from the flemish giants at TinysMom's place. *
*Mom has been staying up late at nights playing some non-addictive games (Sorority Life and Mobsters 2?) on Facebook - so Zeus convinced her to go take a nap so that we could take her place today.*
*We don't have her fancy pictures and stuff - but that's ok!*


[align=center]






[/align][align=left]I'm Athena and I'm kinda shy as you can see with the picture up above. Its taken me a long time to get familiar with my home and learn what I can and can't do and figure out the places I enjoy playing the most. Nyx and Sophia fit right in immediately and MADE their own place. But me? I had to sit by and lurk and watch for a bit.

But did you know that people are like that too? A lot of new people come to the forum and they say "hi" and then they wait to see if people will talk to them. This is true with the blogs - but also with the Introductions area of the forum. Won't you go there and check it out and make them feel welcome today? 

Who knows - you might make a new friend - just like I've made new friends with Sophia and Nyx and now we all play together and have fun.

[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]I'm Hermes and today I'm doing the main forum section. Why - I got tired just reading what y'all were talking about....and that was stuff that included the bunnies!!! I'm glad I didn't get the off-topic area - I'd still be trying to figure out what words mean and stuff.

Here are some of the things y'all have talked about..[/align][align=center]Border Crossing with Bunny - sounds fun![/align][align=center]What's been going on with Cheryl - WOW[/align][align=center]Somebun got mad at Mommy - I NEVER get mad at mommy...much.[/align][align=center]Your Bunnies' favorite spot - mine is OUTSIDE the cage![/align][align=center]Stuffed toys for bunnies? - I'd rather have a doe...[/align][align=center]Pet Insurance for rabbits - I'd rather mommy bought me a stuffed toy...[/align][align=center]Pet Sitter Instructions - I'd rather go with mommy...[/align][align=center]Benny and Charger's Neuter - BUNNIES - COVER YOUR EYES....Don't READ!
[/align][align=center] 
[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]Hermes - you are a NITWIT. You were only supposed to list the topics- not give your opinions. You're not old enough and smart enough to HAVE an opinion yet....nor big enough. When you're 11 pounds like me - then maybe you can say what you think...

Sheesh. Bucks. Can't live with 'em...can't shut 'em up.....don't wanna live without them when breeding time comes. :shock:

There really hasn't been that much new stuff in the INFIRMARY section...but you might want to check it out anyway.

You might want to check out the hay cubes thread in the Nutrition and Behavior section - mom read it and went out and got us a 50 pound bag of alfalfa hay cubes for $10 at Tractor Supply this morning. YUM YUM. We normally don't get alfalfa much so this is a treat according to all the other bunnies. (We flemmies are getting alfalfa right now since we're still young).

[/align]Is it my turn yet? Pwetty please? Can it be my turn?

​Ok Mercury - you can go now..

[align=center]
[/align]

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]Fwannie - I WUV you...I weally weally WUV you....did you get my cookies? I made you craisin cookies dipped in chocolate...did you get em? I also tried to order you a pretty couch since you ate Jim's old couch...did you get it?

MERCURY - this isn't Jim's blog. Now do your job...


[/align]
Ok...bye Fwannie....

Now what was my job?

Oh yeah....you need to check out Cages and construction to see topics about cage sizes (I like the "no cage" idea)...and Cappy and Shade's new home (Fwannie - do you have a nice home there?) and where to buy NIC cubes. Lots of good reading there - even if you don't like cages. So go check it out...(even you Fwannie).

[align=center]THUMP THUMP THUMP
MOVE OUT OF THE WAY YOU LOVESICK BUNNY...




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]I'm Nyx and I'm here to tell you about the blogs...and the bunny chat area.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]First of all - for you bunnies reading this over your person's shoulder - you need to create your OWN account and go to the bunny chat area and join us in our plan to take over the forum. Remember - you don't want to use your person's name - you want a name of your own so people don't tell your human what you've been saying. You can even create your own blog and tell us what you're doing.[/align][align=left]
[/align]Now humans...a lot of you never think to check the blogs...and you're missing out on a lot. Thanks to Mercury - I'm going to have to focus on Lord Dumpster's blog. Many of you may think of him as "Lord Thumper" - but let's face it - he's really only a legend in his own mind. He was a nemesis of Tiny and now he's a nemesis of ours. He's an agent for Bun-Quada and wants the bunnies to take over the world. He even calls reporters to tell stories (aka LIES) and tells them he's "not Lord Thumper". 

Yeah...right.

He's posted National Enquirer articles attacking our Zeus...and said all sorts of things. We mainly tolerate him because Mercury is in love with Frannie aka Fran aka "Lady F"...

You need to read about it here just be aware that the first few pages seem "SAFE" - its only in the last four or five pages that the TRUTH comes out.

Speaking of blogs - have you started one yet? Have you checked out some of them? Go look at them - they're better reading than the sale flyers that mom lets us chew up.

We're not going to cover Let Your Hare Down because we weren't supposed to read it and we don't want mama to understand just how much we know.

WOO HOO - I made it...just in time! 

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]I'm Zeus and I want to take a moment to add a couple of last words here....

First of all - can you guess whose birthday it is today? She's turning 49 and has over 11,000 posts on here...

I know...I know...cause dad's making her a special supper of steak and potatoes and broccoli and I wanna taste of broccoli before he cooks it and adds cheese. It sounds so good and yummy and 

[/align][align=center]*OUCH!*
[/align]
*Ooops - did I just kick you in the head Mercury? I'm so sorry....I would NEVER mean to make you stop talking. 

The second thing is....today is Labor Day - and it makes me wonder - how many people in your life do LABOR to take care of you or help make your life easier? If you're a kid or teenager - your parents work for you. Maybe you have a spouse who works (even if you work) - or maybe you have a friend who does something special to make your life nicer.

Us bunnies are gonna take this week to give mom extra nudges and taps to say "thank you" to her - cause we don't speak English so well....maybe you could speak to someone and say "Thank you" and make their day.

Finally - I think mama is coming on later to add a couple of other things that we might not have covered...

Oops - I think I hear her getting up - better go!

*[align=center]*Have a great week everyone - from all of us

*ThunderingThumpinGiants[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]P.S. Happy 3rd (?) anniversary to Honeypot (Nadia)...we didn't get to check the calendar for anyone else!
[/align]


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!

OMG Amazing news you 'bunnies' !!


xxxx


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 7, 2009)

I vote that they become the Monday News Team!
Way to go, buns!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL! That's AWESOME!!! I love it!

:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 7, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I vote that they become the Monday News Team!
> Way to go, buns!


:yeahthat:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 7, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I vote that they become the Monday News Team!
> ...


YEAH THAT ALSO GREAT JOB BUNNYS


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Sep 11, 2009)

Well my my, I had no eye deer that Frannie and Thumps take up so much of Zeus' thinking time. Thumper has been rumbling and grumbling about some of the things being portrayed about him. Let me tell you something Fleghms, you cannot imagine the depth of my (I mean Thumper's) sense of devianct when it comes to slandering bunny rabbits. I (I mean Thumper) shredded Tiny's rep to pieces (after he punched me, I mean Thumper) and I have just begun (I mean Thumper has just begun) to do the same to Zeus the Moose.

BTW, all filandering aside, check out my Close Call at my apartment the other day:

http://thebunlife.blogspot.com/2009/09/bun-life-close-call.html

Jim
thebunlife.blogspot.com


----------

